# [SOLVED] The Sims 3 - how to delete a family member?



## Rafiraf (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi. I made too many children with persons I don't really want to have children with at this moment, and I can't make more children - I'm getting a message, that my family is too big. I have tried deleting some of them, but they still exist in my family tree (6 children, me and 4 mums with who I am not connected in any way but only these children). How to get rid of them and make more kids? Sorry for my language, I'm not really from a country with its national English language.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: The Sims 3 - how to delete a family member?*

Use the build tool to create a small basement with a door or a ladder going down. Then go back into live mode and put the characters you don't want in the basement. Back into build mode, remove the door or ladder and replace with a wall. Wait for them to die of starvation. They will become ghosts that you can still interact with, and you'll be able to create new characters.


----------



## Rafiraf (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: The Sims 3 - how to delete a family member?*

The problem's solved. My family wasn't full, but it is just impossible in Sims to have a child with your charwoman. ^^


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: The Sims 3 - how to delete a family member?*

Glad to hear the problem is solved.

Could you please mark the thread as solved.

Thanks


----------

